# Need advice for Level 5 drywall painting.



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

First for me, so I figured I would spray the first coat and then spray and back roll with a low nap roller on subsequent coats. Is this about right?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Its pretty risky not rolling that first coat. You might lose all adhesion.
I would


spray and roll primer
spray finish
spray and roll final ​
Thin the primer and 1st finish a little as well.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

I always spray a high build primer on new drywall if I need a perfect finish. Pole sand everything afterwards, have the drywall finishers touch up using a halogen. Finishing the walls after that is cake.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Its pretty risky not rolling that first coat. You might lose all adhesion.
> I would
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Back roll previous coats as well.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree too, it's good to work the primer into the drywall with a roller to ensure proper adhesion. It wouldn't hurt to pole sand after the prime coat as well to knock off any high spots/fuzzy texture, (I said "fuzzy" :yes

I always use halogens as well to point up...but I do it myself to get it done right ...


----------



## mattysoftball00 (May 10, 2009)

i personally USG product over sherwin williams high build. other then that i would follow same directions.
ps
make sure you put on that first coat heavy enough because your gonna pole sand after that

good luck
matty


----------

